
What Racism Sounds Like in the Banking Industry - Tomte
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/11/business/jpmorgan-banking-racism.html
======
thbr99
White privilege. As a brown person who has been living in NA for the past 5
years, I thought this was something that black Americans use to play the
victim. But now with my experiences, I slowly started to realize that yes
White privilege is real and it's not going away anytime soon. I also find that
this is not unique to NA. I am from India where the caste system is still
alive & thriving too. Even for H1B, odds are in your favour if you are an
upper caste along with your manager who is also an upper caste.

~~~
Bostonian
Vanguard, Fidelity, Schwab, and other discount brokers will allow people of
all races to open brokerage accounts and purchase low-cost ETFs and mutual
funds. A "private client" relationship with a broker at JPMorgan Chase (the
subject of the article) may cost you a lot of money in fees.

